# automat



## parolearruffate

Ahoj!
Automat je samoobsluha, že jo? Ale může taky být místo, kde jsou hodně hrácí automaty?
Děkuju


----------



## .Lola.

Ahoj, to bych neřekla. Místo, kde jsou hrací automaty se obvykle nazývá "herna". "Automat" je samoobslužná jídelna, něco jako předchůdce dnešního fastfoodu, jako je McDonald.


----------



## kusurija

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj!
> Automat je samoobsluha, že jo? Ale může taky být místo, kde jsou hodně hrácí automaty?
> Děkuju


Ahoj, obdivuji Tvoji nádhernou češtinu, kdybych já uměl tak italsky, to bych si pískal, ale neumím ani ň, takže je mi skoro stydno opravit Tvoji nicotnou chybičku (překlep?): hr_a_cí automaty..
Jinak bych si dovolil doplnit .Lolu. :
Automat je také "stroj", který funguje automaticky, většinou podle nějakého programu.
Jedná se o homonyna a první část slova: auto- má v obou totožný význam: sám; o druhé části -mat si nejsem jistý zda jde o homonymní významy: pro ten fastfood - obsloužit se; a pro ten stroj - fungovat. Možná se mýlím.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, za lichotku i za odpověd.


----------

